# muslims and honey



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Does anyone know the muslims traditions on honey there is a muslim bazzar comming up. I was thinking of setting up. However i am unaware of there traditions so I dont want to waste time selling something they may not be interested in.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

A quick search on Google "Muslim Honey" provides a boat-load of hits. I think this answers your question:

In the Qur'an, Allah says that in paradise will be "rivers of honey pure." 

"Then to eat of all the produce (of the earth), and find with skill the spacious paths of its Lord: there issues from within their bodies a drink of varying colors, wherein is healing for men: verily in this is a Sign for those who give thought"(16:69). 

I found this on the following site: http://www.islamonline.net/english/Science/2001/08/article17.shtml in an article titled "Honey: The Antibiotic Of The Future! Part 1" By Nora Belfedal

Also, here's a site to the Muslim 2006 calendar which should give you an idea as to when their holidays are. I couldn't find a 2007 Muslim holiday calendar. I'm not a Muslim, so until today I had no idea what or when their holidays were. 

http://www.religionfacts.com/islam/holidays/holiday_calendar.htm


----------



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

In the Qur'an, which is the book muslims believe to be the word of God, there is a chapter entitled "The Bee." 
You can click on this link and find an english translation - Chapter 16 is called "The Bee".
http://www.islamicity.com/mosque/SURAI.HTM

Here are some verses from there:

68. And thy Lord taught the Bee to build its cells in hills, on trees, and in (men's) habitations;

69. Then to eat of all the produce (of the earth), and find with skill the spacious paths of its Lord: there issues from within their bodies a drink of varying colours, wherein is healing for men: verily in this is a Sign for those who give thought. 

Taken from: http://www.islamicity.com/mosque/QURAN/16.htm


This site has an article written by a Muslim about Bees, Honey, and Medicine:
http://www.islamicresearch.org/bees%20hidden%20miracle.htm


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

A muslim friend of mine tells me that they prefer to have local honey when possible.


----------



## jessbee (Jan 13, 2006)

Check for some traditional recipes. Baclava (spelling?) is a Mediterranean dessert that takes lots of honey (and is delicious).


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I sell a lot of honey to the Muslim community near here on the MSU campus and have never sold them extracted honey. All they will purchase is honey in the comb in a frame. I sell it to them in 6 1/4 inch frames for $24.00 plus a $2.00 deposit on each frame. I sell 108 frames this way a year. (12 suppers full with 9 frames to a supper)
Clint


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

jessbee sezs:
Baclava (spelling?) is a Mediterranean dessert that takes lots of honey (and is delicious). 

tecumseh replies:
very yummy. one of my turkish (muslim) friend makes a batch for me from time to time and yes she does seem to prefer combed honey (but not for making this delicious treat.

it is told that mohommad said that god talks directly to the bees...


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

It's Baklava ya'll. It's made with Phillo Dough. Go to www.athens.com for the classic recipe. You can buy the phillo dough in the freezer section of the grocery store. Have fun. It's very messy to make but the taste is sooo worth it,


----------



## MarcL (Sep 20, 2006)

My understanding is the middle east has the largest consumption per capita of honey. Seems like a good bet. . .


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I had a limited experience with doing business with an Moslem individual. I was hoping to sell him 5 gallon pales of honey which he hoped to export to Yemen.

We had an agreement in which I would brinmg him 20 five gallon pales and he would work on setting up the exportation with the buyer in NY City. There was some hope of filling up a shipping container. He told me that families would commonly take a five gallon bucket of honey home with them on the plane.

When I delivered the buckets I took him some round comb honey because I thought that he might enjoy it. (We had talked about having honey comb in each bucket.) When I gave it to him he tore the label off of it. I was mildly shocked but didn't say anything to him about it. Then when he saw the buckets he said that we would have to cover the side of the bucket because there is an illustration of a child sticking it's head into a bucket and a warning about keeping children from drowning. Apparently at least some, if not all, Moslems object to the depiction of people. That's what he objected to anyway.

So, my advice to those selling to Moslems is to not include any illustrations on your honey label. Of course you should find out for yourself if this is a problem or not. Maybe I was dealing with individual cercumstances.

He only ended up paying for the buckets of honey that he took to NYC as examples and I was able to get back the rest, eventually.


----------

